# The wikileaks bunker



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

Stockholm: WikiLeaks bunker: Julian Assange's subterranean Bond villain den | Mail Online

Plenty of images inc ones you can scroll round in a 360-degree panorama.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Bunker Buster anyone?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhhh WOW! 

I think my bunker is overdue for major renovations 

AWESOME! 

- Basey


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I vote with lex, a nice buster would do the trick. Heck I know how to screw a computer up. The bigger they are the harder they crash.....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:scratch :hmmm: photoshop much...  :nuts: :sssh:


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, seriously...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I smell adobe.....adobe photoshop to be exact


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

Just google it and you'll see various images, more or less the same, in several national and international newspapers.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

it's 100% real it was on tv awhile back here it is!








lexsurivor said:


> Bunker Buster anyone?


a regular buster wouldn't cut the mustard! The BLU-113 Super Penetrator can only penetrate 20ft of concrete that facility is under 100ft of solid granite

The new thermobaric buster would work right through the entrance


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Mobster said:


> Just google it and you'll see various images, more or less the same, in several national and international newspapers.


like pics of bigfoot, and Elvis? :lolsmash:

I'm not saying the bunker doesn't exist, but those fisheye-lense distortion pics are BS


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

They are copied for some hi-res ones which allow you to move the mouse and as you do so you get a 360-degree image. I lost the link but will see if I can find it. You can also zoom in on aspects, such as the bunker doors etc.

Found it http://360.fotograf.nu/bahnhof/


----------



## Virgil_cain (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice bunker. But Assange broke the first rule of the bunker, never talk about the bunker.


----------

